# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Neck pain cause of hair loss ?

## catgreeneyes

I had an appointment with my herbalist today .I mentioned that l had neck pain as well as my usual burning head neck sensations and burning itchy scalp and hair loss .All of these symptoms have lasted a year now .She mentioned that a client of hers had the same problems and had visited a chiropractor .She discovered that her neck was out of alignment and it was causing problems with blood circulation to the scalp .Once her neck was realigned the burning sensations and itchy scalp stopped and her hair stopped falling and grew back !!wow ! Has anyone ever heard of this ?im goin to see a chiropractor on mon to see if l have a problem with neck !

----------


## BigThinker

Some chiropractors claim to be able to fix most anything with their adjustments.  These claims are not empirically backed, for the most part.

Personally, I think the musculoskeletal stuff is pretty sound (ie your neck pain), but I wouldn't invest too much time and money in them helping with your hairloss.  Find a competent dermatologist instead.

Also, know that chiropractors will typically string you up for 2-5 follow-up visits, which gets expensive.  I guess I'm letting my doubt in chiropractors ooze outta me here.


Source: Two years as a chiropractor assistant. I was on track to chiropractic school in undergrad, but backed out because I didn't agree with most of their practice.

----------


## kennethgrankin

> I had an appointment with my herbalist today .I mentioned that l had neck pain as well as my usual burning head neck sensations and burning itchy scalp and hair loss .All of these symptoms have lasted a year now .She mentioned that a client of hers had the same problems and had visited a chiropractor .She discovered that her neck was out of alignment and it was causing problems with blood circulation to the scalp .Once her neck was realigned the burning sensations and itchy scalp stopped and her hair stopped falling and grew back !!wow ! Has anyone ever heard of this ?im goin to see a chiropractor on mon to see if l have a problem with neck !


 My husband was also going through neck pain and hair loss. We almost tried everything nothing helped. But afterwards a friend of mine recommended us to through TCM therapy. So we went to acupuncture Fairfax VA quite famous in our local. This thankfully helped us in getting relief.

----------


## Sammygirl

I fail to see how a musculoskeletal and an autoimmune condition are even realetd. A chiropactor may be able to fix any neck issues which may be causing the buring sensation on your scalp. Though won't stop your hair loss.

----------


## Dalinda

This is exceptionally pleasant and good post..74-409
..you shook posting it....thanks a ton for posting it....!!

----------


## AnnaM11

> I had an appointment with my herbalist today .I mentioned that l had neck pain as well as my usual burning head neck sensations and burning itchy scalp and hair loss .All of these symptoms have lasted a year now .She mentioned that a client of hers had the same problems and had visited a chiropractor .She discovered that her neck was out of alignment and it was causing problems with blood circulation to the scalp .Once her neck was realigned the burning sensations and itchy scalp stopped and her hair stopped falling and grew back !!wow ! Has anyone ever heard of this ?im goin to see a chiropractor on mon to see if l have a problem with neck !


 I would suggest better to try dermatologist for itchy scalps and hair loss to rule out right diagnosis. If you’ve family history of alopecia, this might be just a start. Have you done any tests for your neck pain, such as MRI? There could be possibility that the nerves that run from the top of the spinal cord at the base of the neck up through the scalp -- are inflamed or injured. However, you need to confirm it by various blood test and MRI scan. There is very little possibility for this connection. A dermatologist would be the right person to consult for burning scalp. He may need to look in many areas as vitamin deficiency, nerve tests, MRI, CT scan etc. Hope you get the best treatment soon.

----------


## Rahul dhruv

i too have neck pain and hair loss but my doctor doesn't suggested any connection in these problems.

----------


## claire

If it has been a year that your neck pain, itchy scalp and hair loss persists. If  were you  i would try the chiropractor for the neck pain and if it fixes the rest then you are a winner.

----------

